# My little boy, Sr. Winston.



## FallingStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I thought I better make a blog about Winston.  Here he is.. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0005.jpg
Also, this pic was taken the first day I got him. 

I'll get some more pics soon! 

But I have a story for you all. I have a litter box in his cage and I come in there this morning and the litter box is turned upside down and the litter is in his food, all over him and all over his cage! I'm not very sure what he did but he must of had some fun! :biggrin2:

KP


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

aww Winston is so cute! that's one of my favorite bunny names. Whata silly guy - he must have a great time making a mess!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2008)

Aww. More pics are in order dear.

That story reminds me of my first bun, he used to tip his litter pan over too:X.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2008)

What a pretty boy! Congratulations!


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 12, 2008)

I know, I can just imagine watching him do that.  

Thanks everyone. 

I'm getting pics soon.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 12, 2008)

He's so cute! My Bunny is named Winston too.

<---------


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 12, 2008)

That's so cool Jennifer! What colour is he?


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

FS- She has a picture of a ND on her avatar and he is balck or blue/grey.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes he is black (with a few white hairs) and a Netherland dwarf.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 13, 2008)

Awwww. He sounds adorable.


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 14, 2008)

:inlove:He is soooo cute! *hugs Winston*:hug1


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Maisy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2008)

Updates!!! Come on, girl! You got to get some more pictures and stories and stuff! Isn't he going to do rabbit hopping? Maybe you could enlighten (?) us all about that!? lol

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay, well my camera isn't working at the moment so I cannot take any pictures to update everyone. :rant: 


But [like BlueSky said] I plan to do rabbit hopping with Winston, and try it with the girls. I'm still waiting for a nice day to start with it. So hopefully I'll get the nice day soon or later..  

But Winston is getting bigger and bigger. He's starting to move/toss things around in his cage because he doesn't like the way mum -me- puts it in his cage. Haha. Little stinker.  


I've been messing around with my camera and hopefully it will be good and work tomorrow for me. But I'll update again tomorrow, hopefully with pics. 


KP 'n' Buns


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay! Lol. can't wait! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 20, 2008)

Ahem. Where are the new pictures of that cute little fellar!? lol. 

Winston's so adorable! I just love him! And, of course, I love Butter & Rayne too,  

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry guys that I haven't updated his blog for awhile but, I got some pictures of him today and all.  Here they are..


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0404.jpg
Winston looking at our dogs barking.. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0401.jpg
Cleaning himself. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0400.jpg
He wanted his harness off, so I took it off.


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0399.jpg
Winston munching on a treat. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0398.jpg
This pic is right before he ran off. 


I hope you enjoy the pics..


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh he's such a nice deep black color! I love how in the last one the brown in his eyes really stands out against his fur.
Love his name, too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 25, 2008)

AHHH he's adorable! I LOVE the new pictures of him! From the evidence of logs, it seems as though he was being trained?! was he not....

Did you train him? If so, how'd it go!? 

I love the first picture! SO CUTE! I can't wait to see him again!

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Mar 25, 2008)

I love those pics of him!! They are so great!!


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. And _yes_ BlueSky I did train him a little bit, he did okay I guess. Haha.  I know, Jess! I love how his eyes look in that picture! So cute! He has a little bit of brown in his fur too. It's hard to see in the pictures, but in real life you can see it. But I got more pics of where Winston lives!  Here they are! And the little jumping course I trained him on today. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0419.jpg
Here is one view of the hutch. There are 4 slots in it. The first slot is Rayne, Buttercup, then an empty lots that was feed, hay etc in it and then Winston is in the last one. The top is open on this one. 



http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0418.jpg
Here is the hutch with the top is open.


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0412.jpg
Just another pic of the hutch.



http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0421.jpg
Here is the little jumping course I have set up on my porch. 




http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0420.jpg
Another view of the course. 


Hope you enjoy that pics. 

My camera is working, so I'm going crazy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 26, 2008)

Great! Finally pictures of the hutch! Lol. jk. 

Great pictures of the course! Its so cute! 

Emily


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 26, 2008)

Outside buns would never do well over here, but I have to say, that IS a nice hutch.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, I know what you mean Jess. It gets pretty cold up here, but I give them _tons _of hay and then I give them a little bit f Black Oil Sunflower Seeds and that keeps them warm.  

I know, I love my hutch! :love:


----------

